# What to call an Hors D'oeuvre Party?



## ctyler

Hi Everyone,

One more question....

I have a client that is having an hors d'oeuvre party from 7pm-9pm. I am providing enough hors d'oeuvres to replace a traditional entree dinner. We are struggling to come up with a name to put on the invite to guests. 

This is VERY upscale and she doesn't like anything I suggest....
Hors D'oeuvre Cocktail Party (= appetizers and implies no dinner)
Heavy Hors D'oeuvres ("heavy" not good for the invite)
Tapas Dinner (implies dinner, but not all spanish)

Any thoughts???????

Thanx


----------



## cacook

Maybe a Whet Party, but I think that would lead some people to believe that there is food after the Hor's D'oeuvres.


----------



## shroomgirl

amoungst the trade we call it a heavy hodo party 
Enough to take the place of dinner, heavy infers that, hodo means you don't get a placesetting at a table.


----------



## kyheirloomer

What about something on the Small Bites or Small Plates theme? Most people understand what that means, nowadays. 

Maybe "Small Plates and Potables" if you need it in a simple phrase.


----------



## castironchef

"Degustation Party" or "Chef's Tasting Menu Party"


----------



## aprilb

I mean, just because you're supplying enough hor'doeurves to replace dinner doesn't mean there won't be one...
It's the Jewish great grandma showing. Make enough of each thing per person like it was the ONLY thing they were going to eat...LOL!

"Tastings" is good... "Pairings"...Sips and bites...Nibbles and bits...<oops I forgot to feed the dog...:lol:>

How about 'An evening of elegant tastings'.

I'm tired...just got back from a 3 hr round trip into Vegas and it's TOO HOT!

How soon do you need this?

April


----------



## cacook

I like the sound of tasting/tastings, but being that I make the food for tastings every day, it doesn't really sound like a party...more like an appointment to have a banquet/reception.


----------



## suzanne

Yeah, but look at it from the guests' perspective: they don't eat that every day; to them, "Cocktails and Chef's Tasting" will sound very new, very _au courant_. Got a real buzz to it. And they should know that a tasting menu is lots of very small courses, so it will give the right idea.

I like KYHeirloomer's "Small Plates and Potables" too. Potables and Portables? :lol:


----------



## cacook

Very true. It's just hard to look at it from the other side because I have this side stuck in my head.


----------



## tigerwoman

Suzanne;159445 said:


> Yeah, but look at it from the guests' perspective: they don't eat that every day; to them, "Cocktails and Chef's Tasting" will sound very new, very _au courant_. Got a real buzz to it. And they should know that a tasting menu is lots of very small courses, so it will give the right idea.
> 
> Like the sound of Cocktails and Chef's Tasting
> 
> we also call this type of party
> 
> cocktails and continuous hors d'oeuvre offerings
> 
> or continuous hors d'oeuvres and small plates
> 
> or you could also call it an international tapas event.
> 
> most people know that tapas is h-d style.


----------



## dmt

Um, maybe something along the lines of:

"Palate Temptations - An evening of cocktails, conversation and Chef's delights, featuring an array of splendid cuisine samplings."

I'd not let on that the entire evening's food is Hors D'oeuvres, but let the guests assume that they're having "tasters" of what could be considered an entree...

Imply that it's only Hors D'oeuvres, and they will be waiting for the main course. Let the believe that what they are having is the equivalent of a chance to sample "X" number of entrees, and they will be thrilled.

Same food, smaller package...

Should the host elect to make this an annual affair (you're gonna have to sell that part yourself...) once the event is "known", the catch phrase "Palate Temptations" would be all the guests would need to hear...

A buddy of mine and I used to do a party called "Sizzlin' Ice", where a host had their guests form teams to come up with an ice sculpture. We'd do a short demonstration of your run of the mill swan or angel fish, and then observe (and eventually judge) the carvings of the guest "teams". You wouldn't believe how people would absotively BEG to be invited to that...

And all you had to do was mention the catch phrase...

Best of luck.


----------



## blueicus

I know I typically rail against the improper use of this term in everyday life... but how about...

An Evening of International (or replace with nationality or adjective of your choice) Dim Sum.

If the people in your area frequent Chinese restaurants and partake in this particular tradition, they will know what you're talking about, and has a similarly "exotic" flair that tapas or tastings have (although I also like the Chef's tastings idea).


----------



## greyeaglem

I was thinking of the the Russian name for the appetizer table (they originated the idea) but can't think of the term. It's in Escoffier's book if you have it. The other ideas are really good though, I think I like DMT's suggestion suggestion the best.


----------

